# LATEX BALLOONS FOR BANDS



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

went to wal-mart to buy a pack of balloons to make a bottle top slingshot. when i was there i saw them long ones that you can make balloon animals out of. and an idea popped in my head.
first heres the one i posted in another thread .

now the way i made the other one was i got a 12 oz gatorade plastic bottle with a bit of a wider mouth.

got a piece of leather that i made into a pouch and looped the long balloons through the holes, i never tied them at the pouch, i left them "floating". ( theres a reason i did )
 
once i cut the top off i rubberbanded the tubes in place and then i wrapped them just as you would a regular fork. the thing i like about this type of slingshot is that you can shoot it either way into the mouth opening, it passes through on every shot and your ready to load up again. it sorta looka like a jellyfish or a squid to me.
 
a pic of the balloons i used

a pic of another slingshot i made yesterday and the long balloons as bands for it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

hahaha awesome.

Are they any fast?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's great. I used bands like these for my kids' first bandsets. They should work great because they are high-latex content and very thin. For some reason I couldn't make them shoot fast, even after sittting them open. I wish you better luck.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1127-experiments-with-hybrid-tube-bands/


----------

